# Think it will be tonight



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

well gypsy was acting strange again for the past 30minutes meowing, purring, then all of a sudden cried a couple of times really loud then went into her nesting box and started to move the cover and towels to bury herself under them, and every so often she will meow,
Surely after all this it has to be tonight
Steph


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thinking of you steph ive been following your thread because i have a little girl i think is due, her milk is in and breathing quite heavy so i expect in the next few days, gd luck


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lets hope so Steph! Good luck, and try and stay calm.

Looking forward to some kitty pictures in the morning


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> well gypsy was acting strange again for the past 30minutes meowing, purring, then all of a sudden cried a couple of times really loud then went into her nesting box and started to move the cover and towels to bury herself under them, and every so often she will meow,
> Surely after all this it has to be tonight
> Steph


OOO sounds promising, Geri had shredded paper and towels in her box then just before she gave birth she pushed it all down the other end of the box omg am so excited please please let it be tonight Gypsy!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck, keep us posted,xx:thumbup:...:thumbup:


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

just a quick post to let everyone know that nothing happened with gypsy last night so i dont know whats happening with her, am going to phone the vet in a bit and see what they say, will update everyone soon

Steph


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Steph, what day is she on ? She might take a little while from nesting, some do this for days.  

I am sure it will be soon. Try not to rush her to the vet for unless you are really worried aout her as you may end up with C-section for no real reason.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I can only think your vet's prediction was a bit wrong! Else it would mean she is on day 75 today


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I can only think your vet's prediction was a bit wrong! Else it would mean she is on day 75 today


 Oh no, I know I may get several strange thoughts about my next sentance.

Vets are well known for getting the dates wrong.

I took my girl Misty in as she had been quite sick at 6 weeks, I knew my dates were right as I had been countingand witnessed the mating but they had me thinking I had it all wrong by the time I left, they said she looked more like 8 weeks as did the kittens on x-ray!

SO I spent the next 3 weeks worried sick and she had them on day 68 (my dates).

If you take her to a Vet try a different one.

How does she seem in herself, in pain, pushing, contracting or just a bit confused as she is huge and possibly the kittens are moving down in place for birth?


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all your support, here is the long story with the dates...

was at the vet 18 may vet said about 6 weeks putting her at day 75 today
was at the vet 16 june and he said that on my last visit she was 5 weeks, putting her on day 68 today...she settled down in the early hours of this morning, i checked her about half n hour ago and i noticed that her vagina was a bit more puffier than normal and it looked like there was a couple of little dried bits of stuff on it (wouldnt let me look for long) when she was laying down this morning her nipples were more pink and swollen, i gently squeezed the back nipple and saw a few drops of milk:thumbup: i checked yesterday and there wasnt any, hopefully its a sign that things are going to move a bit quicker..

Thanks again Steph


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh that is a bit more normal-ish. Yes not long now. Don't take her to the vet, it's a very natural process 99.5% of the time.


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Oh that is a bit more normal-ish. Yes not long now. Don't take her to the vet, it's a very natural process 99.5% of the time.


I wont take her just now, i was just worried incase there was something that was stopping her from going into labour, the vet did say to me last week that if she has not had them by tuesday night then ive to phone them and she will go in on wednesday morning for an injection to help things along...

steph


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all your support, here is the long story with the dates...
> 
> was at the vet 18 may vet said about 6 weeks putting her at day 75 today
> was at the vet 16 june and he said that on my last visit she was 5 weeks, putting her on day 68 today...she settled down in the early hours of this morning, i checked her about half n hour ago and i noticed that her vagina was a bit more puffier than normal and it looked like there was a couple of little dried bits of stuff on it (wouldnt let me look for long) when she was laying down this morning her nipples were more pink and swollen, i gently squeezed the back nipple and saw a few drops of milk:thumbup: i checked yesterday and there wasnt any, hopefully its a sign that things are going to move a bit quicker..
> ...


Aw Steph,
Can't believe she is still hanging on to them, was so sure she was nearly there yesterday, you must be going mad:eek6::eek6:
Well as usual got everything crossed for you all and hope for some news soon

Mo xx


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

Hi mo,
I think im past the mad part the now am just going insane, hopefully with the milk being there and all the behaviour last night its very close (like today/tonight):lol:
Steph


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> Hi mo,
> I think im past the mad part the now am just going insane, hopefully with the milk being there and all the behaviour last night its very close (like today/tonight):lol:
> Steph


Crossing everything very tightly for you praying, wishing etc etc:lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxx


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

Momo12 said:


> Crossing everything very tightly for you praying, wishing etc etc:lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Mo xxx


Thanks!! think i need all the praying there is


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

ah I do feel for you the milk is a really good sign fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you! Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

Honeybunch said:


> ah I do feel for you the milk is a really good sign fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you! Good luck:thumbup:


is it true when they say that for a first time mummy you can get milk from the nipples quite close to the birth? she just doesnt seem herself today, looks really depressed but not in any discomfort
Steph


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> is it true when they say that for a first time mummy you can get milk from the nipples quite close to the birth? she just doesnt seem herself today, looks really depressed but not in any discomfort
> Steph


Im not sure the answer to that as its my first time too. However, I do know that some cats milk doesnt even come in til after the birth.Sequeena has a thread on here" whelping box pics" her cat had no signs of milk efore birth. I have read that if milk there birth is usually close. Maybe her looking depressed is just cos shes going to start labour very soon.:confused1:Hopefully an experienced breeder will be able to answer yr question better than me! Keep us posted my cat is due tomorrow but she is not showing any signs at all I know what you going through the waiting is awful.x


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

still no kittens yet:frown: about 20 minutes ago she went to her litter tray for a pee and when she came out all around her vagina area area and half way down her legs were soaking but she has never been like that before when she has had a pee: then she went into her nesting box and cleaned her whole body including down at her bits (not managed that for a long time) there has not been much movement from the kittens today unlike other days, now she is having a nap Will post if anything changes 
Steph


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> still no kittens yet:frown: about 20 minutes ago she went to her litter tray for a pee and when she came out all around her vagina area area and half way down her legs were soaking but she has never been like that before when she has had a pee: then she went into her nesting box and cleaned her whole body including down at her bits (not managed that for a long time) there has not been much movement from the kittens today unlike other days, now she is having a nap Will post if anything changes
> Steph


Hi Steph,
Did you look in the litter tray to see how wet it was, I'm thinking maybe her waters have broken? Oh this must be so frustrating for you, its driving me crazy so goodness only knows how you feel It really must be close now come on Gypsy put your mum out of her misery and have your kittens now pleaseeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxx


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

i tried to have a quick look before she went crazy with the digging and it looked to have been a big bit but that was only having a quick look, i was so sure that it was going to be last night with everything going on but for some reason she has decided to keep a hold of them: she is still laying in the box sleeping so it might not be tonight either unless its in the small hours of morning.
Steph


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> i tried to have a quick look before she went crazy with the digging and it looked to have been a big bit but that was only having a quick look, i was so sure that it was going to be last night with everything going on but for some reason she has decided to keep a hold of them: she is still laying in the box sleeping so it might not be tonight either unless its in the small hours of morning.
> Steph


Oh poor you, feel for you I really really do well, heres hoping its not long now.
((hugs))

Mo xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Naughty naught kitty. Will be today/tonight. (confident)


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Really feel for you expected to come on here to see she had babies! but I bet it will be today it must be!!! certainly sounds like her waters have gone. Good luck Steph x


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Aw Steph, have the men in white coats come for you yet?:lol::lol:
Now come on Gypsy this is getting silly now!!!!!!Just gotta be today?


Mo xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

any news????


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

Well just phoned the vet and they said that she should have had them by now as she is roughly on day 70 and i have to take her in at 4.00pm to get an injection that will help her along with it all, so hopefully by tonight we will have kittens:thumbup:

Will post as soon as anything happens

Steph


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I bet that is a relief!?

I have my fingers crossed for you and your girl, lets hope the rest of the process goes as smooth as possible.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> Well just phoned the vet and they said that she should have had them by now as she is roughly on day 70 and i have to take her in at 4.00pm to get an injection that will help her along with it all, so hopefully by tonight we will have kittens:thumbup:
> 
> Will post as soon as anything happens
> 
> Steph


ah bless you I do feel for you but Im sure once she's had an oxytocin injection that will soon get her moving. Bless her she's hanging onto these babies!! fingers crossed she has them at a decent hour for you! Look forward to update when she has them! x


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the great support how long does it usually take for things to get moving when they have had an oxytocin injection??

Steph


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed all goes well, keep us posted, good luck.xxxx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh bless! I bet she's so uncomfortable in this heat too! Fingers crossed that the oxytocin does the trick and you'll have healthy, happy mum and babies before the night's out.

Thinking of you both! Good luck and keep us posted?


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

saw a different vet today and he didnt give gypsy the injection because he said that her cervix has not opened and if she got it then her cervix and uterus could rupture Could not believe that the other vet was going to give her the injection without checking all this But on a better note she is in her nesting box purring really loud and breathing prety fast (just checked her she not purring but still breathing fast) she moved a bit of her cover and is laying down the side of it with her back legs resting on the back of it when she was breathing/purring loud her whole back end was shaking so hopefully she starting on her own!

The vet did do an ultrasound and it showed 4 kittens all happy:thumbup: but he said there could be another 1 or 2

Will let everyone know if anything happens, Thanks again for everything

Steph


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

**** steph I was really worrying because I was advising you not to go to the vet. Glad other vet was better. Cannot be long now.


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Dont think you will have much longer to wait.
Sure they will be here before the morning:thumbup:


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

mellowma said:


> **** steph I was really worrying because I was advising you not to go to the vet. Glad other vet was better. Cannot be long now.


Dont worry about it if i saw the vet i was originally going to see he would have gave her the injection and caused her more problems, the other vet was nice and said all i can do is just wait, she is digging more of her covers and laying on the cardboard but she is doing the hard heavy breathing again with the purring and every so often moving more of the covers away so hopefully she has started (does it sound to you like she has?) i looks to me as if she has, am going to try and put some shredded newspaper in it for her, do i just put the covers to one end and put the shredded paper to the other on the cardboard??? not to sure

Steph


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

steph2010 said:


> Dont worry about it if i saw the vet i was originally going to see he would have gave her the injection and caused her more problems, the other vet was nice and said all i can do is just wait, she is digging more of her covers and laying on the cardboard but she is doing the hard heavy breathing again with the purring and every so often moving more of the covers away so hopefully she has started (does it sound to you like she has?) i looks to me as if she has, am going to try and put some shredded newspaper in it for her, do i just put the covers to one end and put the shredded paper to the other on the cardboard??? not to sure
> 
> Steph


I would just leave her, she sounds like she is getting ready just make sure that if you go to bed she isn't in the box with something that could cover or suffocate the babies if they are born without you being there. Deffo not long now x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi hun Cotton started the rhythmic purring/laying in her nesting box about 5 hours before she gave birth


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

steph2010 said:


> saw a different vet today and he didnt give gypsy the injection because he said that her cervix has not opened and if she got it then her cervix and uterus could rupture Could not believe that the other vet was going to give her the injection without checking all this But on a better note she is in her nesting box purring really loud and breathing prety fast (just checked her she not purring but still breathing fast) she moved a bit of her cover and is laying down the side of it with her back legs resting on the back of it when she was breathing/purring loud her whole back end was shaking so hopefully she starting on her own!
> 
> The vet did do an ultrasound and it showed 4 kittens all happy:thumbup: but he said there could be another 1 or 2
> 
> ...


OMG well thank goodness you saw a different vet 
On a brighter note at least you know how many (roughly) there are in there and that they are all ok  At the risk of saying I've said this before, it does sound like she may have started, so once again everything crossed for you for tonight hun:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxx


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

she keeps crying and everytime i go into the livingroom she goes straight into her box and starts purring and breathing kinda fast, when she is doing this her whole back end and back legs keeps shaking quite fast?? is this anything to worry about???

Steph

Sorry about all the questions, just after the visit to the vets im really nervous about all this:scared::scared:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nooo she is just in labour just stay with her and chill her out. What do they call clapping in England? Is it stroking ? Stroke her.  I am peed off because I need to log off soon.

Anyone else about ? please..... 

yay yay you're having kittens tonight?

<signing along to theme tune for chicken tonight>


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I will stay for as long as I can


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I will stay for as long as I can


Oh Good!  there we are - sorted, sorry I cannot sleep if I stay stimulated (ie PC) past 7pm. i am way past my log off time!  

Best of luck Steph, she will be fine, Sequeena knows what to and is _very_ calming, see you and the kitties in the morning.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Oh Good!  there we are - sorted, sorry I cannot sleep if I stay stimulated (ie PC) past 7pm. i am way past my log off time!
> 
> Best of luck Steph, she will be fine, Sequeena knows what to and is _very_ calming, see you and the kitties in the morning.


Calming? Never had that said about me before :lol:

No worries Steph there are a lot of people about in the wee hours, you'll get plenty of help  How is your girl now?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck, fingers crossed all goes well, just remember to try to stay calm,


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Steph, it sounds like it is all about to kick off.

Your girl also sounds like she needs your company, so if I were you I would stay with her until it's all over. I know that's hard for some to do, but she may well need your reassurance. Some queens choose to wait for their owners to settle down before beginning to push. So if you are moving around a lot (room to room, or even just in a different room to her nest box) I would stop.

Grab yourself a flask of coffee/tea and a good book, and go and sit with your girl. 

Also don't worry about putting shredded paper in, she will be fine with whatever is already in there. My girl gave birth on towels without a problem.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aurelia is right. Cotton would not get into her kittening box until I settled down with her  She had shredded newspaper in the bottom of the box but actually gave birth on a sh*t ton of tea towels :lol:


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

I'm here as well Steph, but sure you will be fine, we can't tell you what to do now, just let her do her thing, and only if you think she is having a problem do you need to intervene, well I think I am right in saying that, big hugs:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxx


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

JUst caught up with your thread Steph thank god you saw a different vet..Well it seems the trip to the vet has started things off yay!!! If I was you Id stay with her she seems like she needs you.Honey has been quite clingy today so I have decided to sleep in the room with her just in case although nothing happening as yet!! Only thing I've noticed is she isnt eating much but apart from that shes just sleeping. Good luck to you and look forward to hearing that you have kittens in the morning!! x


----------



## steph2010 (May 12, 2010)

thanks for everyones comments, make me feel a bit more of ease, she is laying in her nesting box enjoying the love and petting, she has a meow and a shake every so often, when she starts breathing fast the kittens seem to go crazy but when her breathing goes to normal there is no movement from them,

Steph


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

is she panting at all or making any noises just wondering what they do??!! Did you notice any big ripple like movements over the last day?? I only ask as I have seen Honeys belly make big ripples like the kittens are doing a mexican wave :lol: just wndering if it means she is close! x


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

How's she doing Steph? Fingers crossed you're knee deep in kittens and waiting for the next!! 

Jo


----------



## joe powell (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, Yeah lets hope they are tonight and not keeping you waiting any longer, post #55 and still no signs anyway keep us informed will ya  

joe


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck Steph thinking of you x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey how is everything? x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

How are things?


----------

